# Lucy Imogen 02/09/2008



## Sparky0207

Ive come on here about 5 times intending to write my birth story but keep getting interrupted!!

So here goes...

As some of you know, last week I went to hospital as my midwife was concerned that my waters had broken. They hadnt, but I was told I was 2cm dilated and to expect to have her within 24 - 48 hours. Went home all excited and waited for something to happen, it didnt!

After loads of false alarms, I convinced myself I would still be pregnant at Christmas! All my backache and period pains had gone and nothing seemed to be happening.

On Monday 1st September I had a really quiet day, slept for most of it which was great! About 7pm I started getting period pains and backache again and came on here saying I thought I had wind! :rofl: :rofl: By 7.30 I was having definite contractions that were coming about every 8 mins and lasting from between 30 and 45 secs. Although I didnt think I was in labour at the time, the contractions were different to anything I'd felt before and were quite intense. I called the hospital and they told me they were very busy and didnt have a delivery room free so to stay home as long as possible. I had a couple of baths and some paracetamol which did absolutely nothing! OH went to bed, convinced it was another false alarm. 
By midnight the contractions were coming every 4 mins but still only lasting 45 secs. They were getting more painful but not unbearable. Because of this, the hospital still told me to stay at home! I lasted til about 12.20am then decided sod the hospital, we're going in! Went to wake OH up and he was really tired - he told me to get into bed and see how I felt in the morning :dohh: luckily I didnt and we made our way to hospital along with my mum.
Sat in the car, my contractions seemed to die down a bit and I was convinced we would be sent home. I got examined at 12.50 and straight after the examination I was told to put my clothes back on and to wait for the midwife. Thats it, I thought, we're going home! 
Just waiting for the midwife to come back, my contractions intensified again and it began to really hurt!! As soon as I sat down, they would ease off a bit but if I was walking around they hurt like hell - another thing that made me think it was probably false labour.
After what seemed like a lifetime, the midwife came back. I joked with her that I didnt want to hear what she had to say unless she was going to tell me I was at least 8cms... she said 'well I cant do that well but I can tell you you're 6 - 7cms!' I was absolutely thrilled! I wasnt going home until I'd had my baby!
Me and OH went into the delivery room whilst my mum went to get MIL. I was looking around at the little clamp for the cord and the tags ready to put on us and I couldnt believe I was actually well on my way to having my baby! Mum and MIL arrived back about 1.20 and this is when I asked for some pain relief as the contractions were coming every 2 mins, lasting about 1 minute and were really really painful! I decided to keep walking around as the contractions were at their worst then which I took as a good sign that things were progressing. By 2am I was on all fours on the bed with the gas and air to hand - god that was good stuff! By about 2.15 I really needed to push but the midwife told me it was unlikely I was fully dilated and wanted to do another internal. I KNEW I was ready to push so it came as no suprise when she said I was fully dilated and to start pushing. Then, to my horror, they took the gas and air off me!! Apparently you can push more effectively without it. By 2.30 I was making good progress and they decided to finally break my waters which was totally painless but got me soaked! I kept pushing for what felt like a lifetime, mum holding one hand, OH holding the other and MIL wiping my forehead with cold water. All I remember saying was 'I cant do it anymore, just put me out and give me a caesarean!' At 2.50 my little madam decided that she wanted to play superwoman and so stuck her hand out with her head, giving me a lovely 2nd degree tear! She was finally born at 2.59am weighing 7lbs 4oz. :cloud9: 

So, for those of you reading this who haven't had your babies yet, dont be scared! If I can do it with virtually no pain relief (just gas and air for an hour), then anyone can! I was convinced I would need all the drugs in the world but it really isnt that bad. I would do it all again tomorrow. 
The only thing that was absolutely unbearable was being stitched up. My tear was very bad and they were stitching me for about an hour. I have no idea how many stitches I had but I used more gas and air when I was being stitched than I did through the entire labour! I was a bit of a guinea pig too - the senior midwife said to the lady who was stitching me 'Can you do a so and so stitch' (not sure what it was actually called lol) and the woman who was stitching me said 'well ive not done it before but I will give it a go' :o Other than that I was really lucky and had a very fast easy labour. 

She is perfect with loads of dark brown spikey hair and the cutest little face! She is the image of her dad and I cannot believe how much I love her already!

Not got many pics on the computer yet but here are some for now

Our little family
https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk90/zoelou17/CNV00019.jpg

My OH and Lucy - she is the image of him
https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk90/zoelou17/CNV00011.jpg

My princess
https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk90/zoelou17/CNV00034.jpg


----------



## thelilbump

aww congrats hunny. Lucy was well worth the wait eh? I hope i'm as brave as you and manage on only gas and air. well done x


----------



## Chris77

Awww - she's beautiful!!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh well done shes beautiful


----------



## 6lilpigs

So,so,so beautiful. Well done on a super delivery, enjoy being a family.


----------



## Lauz_1601

If my birth is like yours (without the tear) then I'll be a happy bunny! you must be really proud doing it with only gas and air! well done! shes is gorgeous hun congratulations xxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations hun, good to have you back, she is beautiful

xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Gorgeous, congrats darling xxxx


----------



## Ema

Congrats hunni She is beautiful :) XxxX


----------



## HkLiz

she's gorgeous!


----------



## aurora32

Gz Zoe,

Welcome Lucy
you and Oh must be on :cloud9:
she is beautiful



:hug:


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun, and well done! She's gorgeous!
xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## danni2609

aww congrats! Ur birth experience was pretty much the same as my first!!


----------



## hellotasha

shes gorgeous hun, congrats xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma_27

shes lovely congratulations!!


----------



## ashleigh2188

Congratulations she is gorgeous and well done mummy sounds like a fantastic labour all bar the stiches xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats hun, she's gorgeous x


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun shes lovely!!


----------



## polo_princess

Awwww what a cutie!! Congrats hun!!


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Congratulations! She is gorgeous and nice name too!! Nice to hear someone say its not that bad as everyones I read just leaves me more and more terrified! So thanks. 

LUCYXXX


----------



## lousielou

I agree with Lucy - your story has given me hope! A huge congratulations sweetie, and all the best - she's beautiful xx :hug:


----------



## Frankie

well done xxx


----------



## AC81

congratluations - she's perfect xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations definatly worth that lil extra wait i'd say and with only gas and air!! Wow x


----------



## Becki77

Aww, shes lovely Congrats xx


----------



## Blob

Oooooh congratulations!! Hmmm.. hope i have a nice birth like that :lol:


----------



## Newt

:hugs: well done and congrats :D


----------



## clairebear

congrats she is beautiful xx


----------



## fifi83

beautiful she is x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous!! Congrats hun


----------



## mumy2princess

Congratulations
Shes gorgeous xx


----------



## ryder

What a nice looking family you guys make! Congrats, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Duke

Congratulations, she is beautiful xxx


----------



## Heather.78

congrats sparky see she came in the end she is so cute:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Awww, congrats :)


----------



## SuzyQ

Well done! COngrats on little Lucy, she so cute. x


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!!! xxxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Yay !! Lucy & Mia share a birthday :happydance:
Well done you not having anything but gas and air.... I sort of did the same as my epi had worn off completely. Isn't is a lush feeling... in a wierd way. Feeling everything :D
Lucy is beautiful. Congratulations xx


----------



## KX

Congratulations and great choice of name (I am biased) she is gorgeous x


----------



## Mummy2Many

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

she is absolutely beautiful!
congrats!


----------



## Baby-Love

congrats.


----------



## bambikate

congratulations great pics x x


----------



## MrsP

Thanks for sharing your story and pics. She is truely gorgeous x x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes lovely , fab pics xx


----------



## SalJay

Congrats on your little princess!!! She's lovely - well done! x


----------



## gde78

Congratulations! Well done going au natural (nearly!) for labour!


----------



## Tinylo

Congrats on your baby girl, glad everything went well :hugs:

Your labour sounds similar to mine...."don't come in yet no bed", took you off the gas & air to push and to top it all off, you wore the same nightie I had :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!


----------

